# June 3 Virus & Nosema Testing for Honey Bees- a NY Bee Wellness Webinar



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Register in advance for this webinar:
https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_mNNq2HUVS22f9mBhJuDwpQ


Virus & Nosema Testing for Honey Bees- a NY Bee Wellness Webinar
Description
The varroa mite is endemic to the honey bee population and serves as a vector for numerous viruses. Join Dave Wick, President of BVS, Inc., as he covers what BVS tests for, and the common viruses of concern. Dave will also go through reports and what they mean and answer questions regarding the reports. Some examples and data from the 2019 NY Bee Wellness projects will be used. Hopefully this will give grounding and reasoning for everyone to test your bees on a regular basis.
BVS is currently is testing for:
Virus - Nosema spores - Gut Bacteria - Bee Weight - Mite Counts – Pesticides – Herbicides and Fungicides
This webinar will be beneficial for experienced beekeepers, including past participants of the NY Bee Wellness virus program, as well as curious beginning beekeepers.

BVS, Inc., a microbiology laboratory in Florence, MT, has been providing testing services to beekeepers since 2007, initially funded by grants from MT, WY, CA Beekeepers, Project Apis M, MT Department of AG and others. BVS, Inc. is located in Stevensville, Montana . We are using IVDS – rapid virus detection and an LC MS/MS Proteomics system with the ABOid softwear to test bees and honey for beekeepers nationwide. Their work is built around these technologies, licensed from the US Army’s Edgewood Chemical and Biological Center. Both of these rapid and inexpensive technologies are made available to the public through BVS, Inc. and their Army license agreement, and have worked with the USDA, NIAID, the CDC, the Montana Department of Agriculture, Florida State Department of Agriculture, UC Davis, and the University of Montana.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Now on Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4lYmSmKuww

3:12 BVS Technology
15:33 Viruses
26:15 Virus Action Points
39:56 Reports & Graphs
55:10 Research; Bee Gut Microbes, Nosema
1:11:00 Testing for Pesticides
1:15:10 Questions


----------

